# How harmful is WD-40?



## Brambled (Feb 14, 2011)

So in my very uneducated ways then I first got my bike I did a little upkeep on it with WD-40 pretty much spraying any mechanical part of the bike to keep it nice and clean/rustfree.

And tonight I read that WD-40 is a big no-no for pretty much everything I sprayed.

What have I done?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Brambled said:


> So in my very uneducated ways then I first got my bike I did a little upkeep on it with WD-40 pretty much spraying any mechanical part of the bike to keep it nice and clean/rustfree.
> 
> And tonight I read that WD-40 is a big no-no for pretty much everything I sprayed.
> 
> What have I done?


well, you've degreased everything you've sprayed. (WD-40 is a solvent)

What did you spray? - from there we can assess the damage.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

I wouldn't say you have actually damaged anything (unless you sprayed the brake pads). You just need to re-oil and lubricate a few things.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mitzikatzi said:


> I wouldn't say you have actually damaged...


"Assess the 'damage'" is a figure of speech.

It means 'to take a look at' in closer detail.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

WD40 ("WD" stands for "water displacement") is primarily a solvent, penetrant, degreaser and water displacement solution. You can use it to free up gummed up parts on your bike, but you should follow that up with a proper lubricant for the long haul. It has lubricating properties in the sense that it is a liquid, but it doesn't stick around very long and that's not good, especially on things like your chain or other spinning parts.

If parts are gummed up, rusted or slightly corroded, WD40 can be useful to get them freed up and it will have a wicking action to help get some proper longer lasting lub into where it needs to go. But if things are not gummed up, rusted or slightly corroded, there's not much point in using WD40 unless you are really in a temporary jam and things are totally dried up with no lube at all present.

For your chain, use a proper bike chain lube and follow the recommended directions for best results. You could do a lot worse than using Tri-Flow and it is readily available, but there are many different products available and some address various conditions better than others (wet, dry, dusty, etc.). Tri-Flow, DumondeTech, Boeshield T-9, Finish Line, Pedros, White Lightning, ProGold ProLink, Rock N Roll & Phil Wood are some of the more popular lube brands that would be better than WD40 to one degree or another.

When applying lube to things like derailleurs, use a less-is-more approach so long as it gets applied right where it needs to go. Use the small tube many come with to get a couple drops right on target rather than a spray. If you wipe away excess in places it doesn't need to be, it will not attract and/or hold as much dirt and dust.


----------



## JD1 (Feb 1, 2011)

jeffj said:


> WD40 ("WD" stands for "water displacement") is primarily a solvent, penetrant, degreaser and water displacement solution. You can use it to free up gummed up parts on your bike, but you should follow that up with a proper lubricant for the long haul. It has lubricating properties in the sense that it is a liquid, but it doesn't stick around very long and that's not good, especially on things like your chain or other spinning parts.
> 
> If parts are gummed up, rusted or slightly corroded, WD40 can be useful to get them freed up and it will have a wicking action to help get some proper longer lasting lub into where it needs to go. But if things are not gummed up, rusted or slightly corroded, there's not much point in using WD40 unless you are really in a temporary jam and things are totally dried up with no lube at all present.
> 
> ...


+1 on this


----------



## willrace4food (Jan 11, 2009)

"How harmful is WD-40?"

I wouldn't get any in your mouth, or around any bearings on you bike


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

is Weldtite TF2 Aerosol Spray with Teflon a degreaser/solvent/water displacement???can anyone advise if it's ok to spray on the bearing at the suspension linkage,BB,hub.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Bearings should be greased. Anything that comes in a spray is not going to be heavy enough for that purpose. When I rebuild a bearing, I pack it with grease, and expect to see grease weeping past the seal for the first ride or two. With sealed bearings - just leave them alone. Or clean the outside with a dry rag.


----------



## Brambled (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I did not spray any bearings or anything with it. Mostly just chain, gears, dereailers, and axles.

Planning on getting some proper bike lube and to go over everything properly.


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Bearings should be greased. Anything that comes in a spray is not going to be heavy enough for that purpose. When I rebuild a bearing, I pack it with grease, and expect to see grease weeping past the seal for the first ride or two. With sealed bearings - just leave them alone. Or clean the outside with a dry rag.


yes, bearings definitely need greasing....i was thinking of just spraying away the teflon spray to clear the dirt/dust from riding without washing the bike......will it wash away the bearings grease also....currently im only using it on my stanchions/eggbeater/FD/RD only


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

willrace4food said:


> "How harmful is WD-40?"
> 
> I wouldn't get any in your mouth, or around any bearings on you bike


Decent advice that I tend to follow, but I remember when WD40 was touted (not by the manufacturer, but by people that used it as such) as a fish 'attractant' when sprayed onto bait. They also claimed it was OK for humans to ingest, at least in small amounts, and I saw a guy do it several times


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

jeffj said:


> Decent advice that I tend to follow, but I remember when WD40 was touted (not by the manufacturer, but by people that used it as such) as a fish 'attractant' when sprayed onto bait. They also claimed it was OK for humans to ingest, at least in small amounts, and I saw a guy do it several times


I heard one of the main ingrediants in WD40 is fish oil or something like that. So maybe that's why fish are attracted to it. And WD40 stands for Water Displacement number 40. It was the 40th version of it before they started selling it. I got a whole long e-mail forward one time with all these useless facts about WD40, haha.


----------



## Cedar Branch Biker (Jul 28, 2010)

theoretically, WD-40 can also be sprayed on sore, stiff joints, like knees or elbows to loosen you up.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

I use it to remove stickers...


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WD-40

Insane amount of WD-40 information on there, of course.

Evidently WD-40 does not contain fish oil, and is a Petroleum based prroduct. I probably wouldn't get it near my mouth.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Brambled said:


> Well I did not spray any bearings or anything with it. Mostly just chain, gears, dereailers, and axles.
> 
> Planning on getting some proper bike lube and to go over everything properly.


Re "lube" the chain and a drop of oil on the pivot points of the derailleur as already mentioned and your good to go.

*I * don't see any harm in wiping the chain rings and cassette etc with WD40 to clean them. YMMV


----------



## IntensevCare (Nov 24, 2004)

I use only as a cleaner to de gunk stuff before relubing/greasing.
I've seen it used to put on grips but I have never had success with that.
Its just a wonderful cleaner that makes the front door not squeek .


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Before I had a compressor*

I used it to displace water when I would wash my bike after a very messy ride and needed to sit overnight. Next morning the bike was clean and dry and without rust. Then I would give the bike of full lube.


----------



## matbar20 (Jan 30, 2012)

*WD-40 is not so bad!*

I have tried many lubes over the years, and I work in a bike shop, so in theory I "should know better" but WD-40 and a rag arer eally the only things that touch my bike chain anymore.

Most bike lubes are good at lubricating, but they are also great at collecting dirt and grit, which depending on a riders bike cleaning habits, may actually speed up wear (read sandpaper!) At least with the WD-40 my drivetrain is always clean as new, and I can't prove it , but I believe my chain and cassette last longer because of it.

I also use it on derailleur bushings, but I don't let it get any where near any bearings which need grease.

There are worse things you can do than put WD-40 on your chain. And the price is right.

It Is OK to Put WD-40 on Your Chain...Seriously!


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't recommend putting any on a condom.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

I and my coworkers once tested it on ants that were a nuisance. It proved quite deadly.
On a bike I have used it to soften grease in old Shimano shifters and to loosen up a stiff link in the chain. Of course, WD-40 should be removed and the chain lubed afterwards.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

xenon said:


> On a bike I have used it to soften grease in old Shimano shifters...


^^^ It does work great for cleaning out dried grease.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Caffeine Powered said:


> I don't recommend putting any on a condom.


Even if it's a really tight fit?


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

matbar20 said:


> I have tried many lubes over the years, and I work in a bike shop, so in theory I "should know better" but WD-40 and a rag arer eally the only things that touch my bike chain anymore.
> 
> Most bike lubes are good at lubricating, but they are also great at collecting dirt and grit, which depending on a riders bike cleaning habits, may actually speed up wear (read sandpaper!) At least with the WD-40 my drivetrain is always clean as new, and I can't prove it , but I believe my chain and cassette last longer because of it.
> 
> ...


I shouldn't admit it, but I used it on my first 2 bikes (chain, rear ders, not hubs, though) for about 3 years 'before I knew better." Original parts lasted 3 hard-used summers before wearing out FWIW.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Your bike is fine, go ride.

Despite what you may have read on MTBR, it does not dissolve seals or rubber components. It makes a very good cleaner and is a far better degreaser than simple green or other citrus based cleaners. I also sometimes use a rag sprayed with it to wipe off a wet or dirty chain. Its no chain lube, but I have found that wear from grit and grime is far more damaging to a drivetrain than a little bit of WD40.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Spraying your bike with WD-40 isn't necessarily the end of the world, but it definitely isn't ideal. WD-40 is a solvent, but it does provide some friction relief and prevents rust, which is nice. The main problems I have with it are the strong odor, the fact that it never seems to come off and that it stays wet. Wet stuff attracts dirt, dust and other debris, which can act like sandpaper on your drivetrain. Without exception, the bikes that would come into my shop with WD-40 on the chain always had a black sludge covering the entire drivetrain. It's nasty stuff for a machine that you ride in the woods.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

WD-40, like every chemical solution, has a place in the world. It's good at dissolving grease and oil. I've used it to wash the old grease off of loose ball bearings in a container. You need to dissolve grease and/or oil on a component of your bike? This is a good choice. Want to spray it wildly all over the drivetrain and possibly get some on your brake surfaces and/or pads? Maybe not such a good choice.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Even if it's a really tight fit?


DId you get Neg'd for acting like a 12 yr old too? Some people's kids. Don't they know all men act like 12-14 year olds?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Stupendous Man said:


> Your bike is fine, go ride.
> 
> Despite what you may have read on MTBR, it does not dissolve seals or rubber components. It makes a very good cleaner and is a far better degreaser than simple green or other citrus based cleaners. I also sometimes use a rag sprayed with it to wipe off a wet or dirty chain. Its no chain lube, but I have found that wear from grit and grime is far more damaging to a drivetrain than a little bit of WD40.


I have used and continue to use WD-40 on my bike....it has many uses...

However it will damage seals..(certainly not all seals depends on what they are made of)

This doesn't happen quickly or overnight, but if you leave WD-40 on a seal regularly it will wear out quicker and the bearing will have a much shorter life...

Been there done that.


----------



## XR1-Dude (Feb 12, 2012)

A can of WD40 can be handy to flush dirt out of a chain. But a proper chain cleaner is better.


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

I say use what you have. Besides mountain biking i'm also have a big automotive hobby and i have at least 3 or 4 bottles of wd-40 sitting around. It's never done me wrong in the past so i see no need to buy something else. I also have 3 or 4 rolls of Scotts automotive blue towels and they work great cleaning bikes. Just spary a dry towel till damp and wipe the chain with it. Just don't spray the entire bike and you'll be fine. The Scott automotive towels are tough enough to service the bike at least twice and a roll lasts me atleast a whole year.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ what, to clean it right?


----------



## 4david (Mar 4, 2012)

i had no idea either, i know it can unstick a rusty bolt but i didnt know it would do that


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

WD 40 is a penetrating oil. All of them contains acid so I'll recommend using them in really mucky situations or else anything organic or even metal will be eroded and wear out. Decreasing oils are fine for daily cleaning.


----------



## lakenrockstar (Mar 5, 2012)

well that all depends on what you sprayed it on. WD-40 gets rid of grease on components.


----------



## cheukitout (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't think it's matter...dont worry too much~


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

What's the general opinion here of 3-in-one oil? (also made by the WD-40 company). Has anyone used it for any part of their bike? I see some people who would never use WD-40 on their chains actually do use this stuff. It appears it was made for bicycles - albeit back in 1894!

It smells of Citronella, but according to the MSDS sheet, it's 97% "severely hydrotreated Naphthenic oil", so very little vegetable matter.


----------



## skinnedshin (Feb 1, 2012)

One of the BEST all-around cleaners for my shop! This thread has me rethinking it's use on my chain.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

i say you didnt damage any. wd-40 is not lube. a lot of people use it as lube. it will break your lube or grease in a long run. resulting a shorter life of components. 

you just use the right lube for right parts. if you feel like something is not as smooth , just take it apart and do a overhaul with some marine grease.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

akacoke said:


> i say you didnt damage any. wd-40 is not lube. a lot of people use it as lube. it will break your lube or grease in a long run. resulting a shorter life of components.
> 
> you just use the right lube for right parts. if you feel like something is not as smooth , just take it apart and do a overhaul with some marine grease.


who the fcuk are you referring to?
I'm tempted to ding ya, but I wont - :thumbsup:


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

WD 40 makes a great do it yourself flame thrower when used in conjunction with a zippo


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

SimpleJon said:


> WD 40 makes a great do it yourself flame thrower when used in conjunction with a zippo


well if that's the old antiqe'y way to go...
(not sure 'high-brow' zippo users have/use WD-40)

BICs and xxxxx :thumbsup:


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Can I use WD 40 in my Zippo? some say yes and no


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

highdelll said:


> well if that's the old antiqe'y way to go...
> (not sure 'high-brow' zippo users have/use WD-40)
> 
> BICs and xxxxx :thumbsup:


Don't you mean no Eye Brow - that certainly happened to me during my childhood adventures with gasoline, wd40, weedkiller and fertilizer. The whole big can on a bonfire in the days before pressure relieving devices in aerosols was a sure way to a dramatic fireball and good old whacking off my dad


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

chunky1x said:


> WD 40 is a penetrating oil. All of them contains acid so I'll recommend using them in really mucky situations or else anything organic or even metal will be eroded and wear out. Decreasing oils are fine for daily cleaning.


I take everything back. WD 40 is safe for bike chains but you need a lube since WD 40 only has light oil.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

chunky1x said:


> I take everything back. ...


do you have a receipt? :skep:


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

SimpleJon said:


> Don't you mean no Eye Brow - that certainly happened to me during my childhood adventures with gasoline, wd40, weedkiller and fertilizer. The whole big can on a bonfire in the days before pressure relieving devices in aerosols was a sure way to a dramatic fireball and good old whacking off my dad


You whacked off your dad?:eekster: just kidding

I use WD-40 on my chain. I know better, but I've had great results with it. My bike is a ss, and I have yet to destroy a chain due to WD-40 use. It keeps it clean, quite, and moving freely.

I don't use it on my road bike's chain though. It's a fixie, but it doesn't get dirty like my mountain bike does.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

dubthang said:


> You whacked off your dad?:eekster: just kidding
> 
> I use WD-40 on my chain. I know better, but I've had great results with it. My bike is a ss, and I have yet to destroy a chain due to WD-40 use. It keeps it clean, quite, and moving freely.
> 
> I don't use it on my road bike's chain though. It's a fixie, but it doesn't get dirty like my mountain bike does.


quite what?


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

highdelll said:


> quite what?


Sorry, quiet.


----------



## fish_fan (Mar 10, 2012)

depends brah


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

highdell, you funny man.

my past experience with WD40 involving chains, or any other component always end up "dusty" or greasy.

WD40 attracts dust like a ********** !!! fill in whatever word you like :devil:


----------



## skinnedshin (Feb 1, 2012)

I cleaned the drivetrains on both bikes yesterday with WD-40 on a rag and wiped all the excess off really really good. I must say the bikes ran really smooth and quiet. I don't know if it was just me, but it felt like my bike rolled and pedaled better. I dunno...


----------



## eric1991 (Mar 17, 2012)

I can honestly say I learned something new today... Note to self no WD-40 on bike


----------



## Ranger Radon (Aug 15, 2011)

In the British armed forces it is a court-martial offense to use WD40 on your weapon... 


I dont know why, but im GUESSING that it has quite sour pH, and the acidity attacks softer metal compounds..

I prefer a decent lube over wd40, and i use regular petroleum(not gasoline) for degreasing drivetrain components


----------



## unibrau (Mar 13, 2012)

Good info here! I used it for a long time before someone told me it was a solvent


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

I finally use WD 40. It cleans and degreases chains. I read all the possible ingredients and it is almost the same as all petroleum base bike chain degreasers at a much cheaper cost. It does not harm rubber(O-rings and tire) but will destroy rubber cements. It is even safe to paint and I've use some to clean the body. I don't know who or why rumors have stated that this is bad. Even I once believe it. In fact it is the best degreaser I've ever used. As long as it does not use anything much stronger than kerosene or contain ether, acid, alkali, acetone or sodium it is a safe solvent. Technically all degreasers are solvent. But I do need to dry it after application and lube with a bicycle lube.


----------

